# F 35UK Dragon....



## Lucky13 (Sep 14, 2017)

....and a much better looking F 35, if you ask me!







Terry? Karl? 

By Tor Karlsson I think....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Optimistic Optimistic:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 14, 2017)

And at least it works !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 14, 2017)

Imagine one in No. 74 and No. 111 Squadron colours!


----------

